# memstick iso for ia64?



## orlandu63 (Feb 14, 2010)

does there exist a memstick/USB iso for ia64? I only see one for i386/amd64, and I've spent the last two days attempting in vain to boot the FreeBSD installation through a USB drive. It seems like the only working solutions require FreeBSD or aren't for ia64. I usually don't ask questions because I realize that almost every question has been asked at least once on the internet, but I am desperate.

Does anyone know of a Windows- or Linux-based method of creating an ia64 bootable USB image?

(It's frustrating that FreeBSD's iso are such a hassle to be booted from USB, and that the memstick isos only exist for two platforms. I'm curious to know why that is.)


----------



## fronclynne (Feb 14, 2010)

Itanium isn't a terribly widely deployed architecture.
Itanium boxes tend to be a bit pricey.
People who own itanium machines tend to not need to bother with hacks like installing from USB images (though I don't doubt there are exceptions)
Are you sure you need ia64, and not actually
amd64?


----------



## orlandu63 (Feb 14, 2010)

Wow, thank you. For this whole time I've been thinking that ia64 == Intel 64bit (abbreviating intel architecture 64 or something) and amd64 == AMD 64bit.

Thank you for shedding light on my misconception.


----------



## orlandu63 (Feb 14, 2010)

(Is there a way to edit your posts?)

This is a correct method to load FreeBSD 64-bit from a USB drive in Windows.

1. Format USB drive, set type to FAT32, block size to default.
2. Download and run UNetBootin.
3. Select FreeBSD as the distribution, 7.0_x64 as the version.
4. Select the USB drive's letter.
5. Press "install" or the bottom-right button on the screen.
6. Reboot from USB image once done.
7. Once in sysinstall, select the "Options" menu and change the release name from 7.0-RELEASE to 8.0-RELEASE (or something like that; the key is changing the version number)
8. Continue with installation as normal.


----------

